# Why does honey give me heartburn?



## dmpower

I found I had similar symptoms. Now that my gallbladder has been removed I can eat all the honey I want.
Within 2 months I went from no problems to being in the ER. The day after surgery I was at a ****tail party, eating and drinking again. lol just a short inconvenience.


----------



## BugBoy

Oh wow. Who'd knew. lol. My brother had his removed. Too bad I'm a coward when it comes to the ER. lol.


----------



## dmpower

Yeah, I'm a bit of a coward too, but it didn't come down to a choice. If it is gallbladder, more than honey will start to bother you.


----------



## Michael Bush

I seem to get heartburn when I eat honey and whole wheat. Funny what sets it off. I can eat honey and not get heartburn. I can eat whole wheat and not get heartburn. Just when I eat them together.


----------



## BugBoy

Oh hi Michael, I've been to your website a few times. And that is very odd, I wonder why it only gives you heartburn when eaten together.


----------



## Buzz-kill

BugBoy said:


> I love honey. I eat it as is lots of times, but I notice soon after I consume a few tablespoons of it, I get heartburn. I heard it's suppose to be a cure of heartburn, so why does it give me it, instead?


See a doctor.


----------



## 1102009

If you want to maintain your health and not develop diabetes, never eat sugar, honey or sweets on an empty stomach because the pancreas is overstrained.
First, eat something else to slow your insulin output.

Sugar (honey) and whole grains do not go together. It is a question of insulin production of the pancreas.
Whole grain wheat uses insulin slowly, sugar suddenly increases insulin output. That does not come together and you cause bloating and therefore heartburn.
So first eat a bread and butter without honey and later enjoy honey in spoons or on yogurt. Or better never mix in one meal with whole wheat.

It´s the same when having a good meal and eat fruits as dessert. In no time you often feel unwell. 
The fruit digestion is faster than the digestion of other things so your stomach revolts.

Or, if you want it in a scientific way:

>>>Heartburn occurs when the lower esophageal ring of muscle loosens (esophageal sphincter deficiency) and gastric acid rises into the esophagus [1]. Sugar and sugary foods help to relax the muscle ring by lowering the average muscle pressure in the oesophageal sphincter. This leads to more frequent heartburn episodes. The reason for this is the special utilization of carbohydrates, ie the totality of all sugars, in the gastrointestinal tract. Carbohydrates, especially fiber-rich ones, are decomposed by bacteria in the colon and gases are formed. A study from 2003 has shown that the gases change the mobility of the intestinal tract and thus lead to relaxation of the esophageal muscle [2].<<<


----------



## Cloverdale

SiWolKe said:


> If you want to maintain your health and not develop diabetes, never eat sugar, honey or sweets on an empty stomach because the pancreas is overstrained.
> First, eat something else to slow your insulin output.
> 
> Sugar (honey) and whole grains do not go together. It is a question of insulin production of the pancreas.
> Whole grain wheat uses insulin slowly, sugar suddenly increases insulin output. That does not come together and you cause bloating and therefore heartburn.
> So first eat a bread and butter without honey and later enjoy honey in spoons or on yogurt. Or better never mix in one meal with whole wheat.
> 
> It´s the same when having a good meal and eat fruits as dessert. In no time you often feel unwell.
> The fruit digestion is faster than the digestion of other things so your stomach revolts.
> 
> Or, if you want it in a scientific way:
> 
> >>>Heartburn occurs when the lower esophageal ring of muscle loosens (esophageal sphincter deficiency) and gastric acid rises into the esophagus [1]. Sugar and sugary foods help to relax the muscle ring by lowering the average muscle pressure in the oesophageal sphincter. This leads to more frequent heartburn episodes. The reason for this is the special utilization of carbohydrates, ie the totality of all sugars, in the gastrointestinal tract. Carbohydrates, especially fiber-rich ones, are decomposed by bacteria in the colon and gases are formed. A study from 2003 has shown that the gases change the mobility of the intestinal tract and thus lead to relaxation of the esophageal muscle [2].<<<


Thanks, very informative! Deb


----------



## GregB

Back to the basics...

Remember - honey is a significantly acidic product with pH being in 3-6 range (average is about 4, same as orange).
Honey is acidic enough to damage metals (hence, must use stainless steel to handle honey).

So depending on your exact case, straight honey alone is capable to cause irritation (including irritation to your teeth, esophagus, stomach, etc).

Now that we established this baseline, your mileage may very case-by-case.


----------



## challenger

I've suffered for decades with GERD and can tell you that, in all of the reading I've done, most experts say that foods that are high in sugar are terrible for people who have GERD. Honey is probably 80% sugar (unless it's the Chinese type) so my guess it's to blame for your flare ups.
Not eating honey on an empty stomach is probably great advice in my layman opinion. 
Personally I avoid too much sugar on an empty stomach but honey still gives me a pain in the ass&#55357;&#56843;. Extracting it, carrying it, bottling it, storing it, selling it etc etc. I'd have given this bee thing up a long time ago but I'm committed to it in order to raise money for a cancer foundation. It's way too much work, effort, money and disappointment to be fun IMO. 
Good luck with your GERD. Lifestyle changes and 80mg of prilosec make it tolerable in my case so hopefully you will find what works for you.


----------

